# V58.69 Long Term Use of Medication



## vicki1996

Hi Everyone:

We are having a little dispute in our office amongst us coders and I was just wondering if anyone out there had any insight. 

I have always coded V58.69 for long term use of any medication not covered under the other 5th digit classifications. I am now being challenged on this and being told this code only covers High Risk Medications.

Any thoughts on this? Has this situation risen in your practices? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thank you very much!  

Vicki Colby, CPC


----------



## KimberlyLanier

*V58.69*

I can tell you that we had an Auditor come into our office and she told us to use that code when ever a Doctor has written a prescription for Medication that the patient is currently taken.  We code for Pain Mangement and us that code all the time on our Pain Doctor's when ever they rewrite a script.


V58.69 Reads Long-Term (Current) use of other Medications.  
Kimberly CPC


----------



## mitchellde

I agree with Kim just remember it is secondary only, meaning cannot be first-listed on the claim.


----------



## Anna Weaver

*V58.69*

I also agree, what we were always told is that if they have to follow up for medication usage, then you can use the V58.69. For example, those who are on thyroid medication, cholesterol medication, triglyceride medication, digoxin, etc. you get the idea, have to have blood tested regularly or visit the Dr regularly for this.


----------



## kumeena

vicki1996 said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> We are having a little dispute in our office amongst us coders and I was just wondering if anyone out there had any insight.
> 
> I have always coded V58.69 for long term use of any medication not covered under the other 5th digit classifications. I am now being challenged on this and being told this code only covers High Risk Medications.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Has this situation risen in your practices? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thank you very much!
> 
> Vicki Colby, CPC



I agree with you.For regular Prescription refill will be V68.1


----------



## pamtienter

I haven't heard that it would be used any time a prescription is refilled, as Kimberly was told by an auditor. It would be used for patients on high risk meds not reported by V58.61-V58.67. Those would be meds like cholesterol lowering agents that could have effects on the liver so frequent lab testing must be done to monitor that.


----------



## traci.susong@gmail.com

*V58.69*

Would this be appropriate to use for patients who are on chemo and get their blood levels checked regularly?


----------



## jgf-CPC

We use this code V 58.69 as primary for DEXA scans per CMS


----------



## suemt

I've used this code for reporting tests/studies for patients using drugs long term, such as Adderall.


----------



## smcclure

*Billing Specialist*

Has anyone used Med V58.69 as a primary code for example, ADD or ADHD or Depression and then the correct dx code as secondary?

Thanks,

Sandy


----------



## mitchellde

V58.69 is a secondary code I use V58.83 first followed by V58.69 followed by the reason for the med third.


----------



## mjb5019

*Drug monitoring*

The screening code for therapeutic drug monitoring (V58.83) says use additional code for any associated long-term (current) drug use(V58.61-V58.69)


----------



## mitchellde

Just to clarify V58.83 is NOT a screening code it is a code for monitoring a patients drug to be certain the desired results are being attained with no ill effects.


----------



## Tammykirsch

*V58.69 as Primary*

That code is never the primary.  You could use V58.83 then V58.69 and the code for ADD or ADHD because you are monitoring the drugs for the ADD.


----------



## crz4art

How does V58.69 affect reimbursment? I just started a new job and the billing dept. told me not to use V codes or HCPCs codes as they don't add to revenue.  But then they are still using 2009 coding books! It is my job to keep in compliance.


----------

